# It is a long time since we last met!



## mirind4

Dag!

The example situation is the following: I am meeting with a dutch friend in Rotterdam, and I would like to tell him: "It is a long time since we last met"
How can I say this in dutch?
My attempt:
"Het is een lange tijd sinds we laatste ontmoette!" Is it correct?

Thanks,
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

"Ontmoeten" is rather formal in Dutch. I would say: "Het is lang geleden dat we elkaar nog gezien hebben".


----------



## mirind4

okay, thank you very much!


----------



## AllegroModerato

In Holland: "Het is lang geleden dat we elkaar _voor het laatst_ gezien hebben". However, the more common expression in this situation would be "Dat is lang geleden!" (It´s been a long time!).


----------



## ThomasK

Just to point out, Mirind: to meet = _elkaar ontmoeten, elkaar zien _[each other, reflex.].


----------



## mirind4

Ohh now I got it, thanks for the information!


----------

